# Banquet-Flint area Ruffed Grouse Society 3-13-08 Grand Blanc, MI



## Vizsla Hunt Dog (Jan 8, 2003)

Hey folks, come on out and support the Keith Davis Chapter of the Ruffed Grouse Society. This will be sort of like a mini-meet and greet of sorts as many of M-S's esteemed members will be in attendance. We also have some great donations from many of the M-S sponsors and have an impressive list of guns that we will be giving away.

More info can be found in this link: Flint RGS Banquet

Ticket prices are:
$60 for a new or renewing membership & dinner.
$35 for a member's guest dinner ticket(no membership).
$25 youth ticket includes dinner and one year membership

In additon, this year a Thundering Grouse Raffle Package is available,
it includes a dinner ticket plus membership to RGS, your choice of a Gamo air rifle or a Steiner Binocular, and over $800 worth of raffle tickets all for the price $475 when purchased before the event. That is approx. a $1020.00 value for $475. Packets will be $500.00 at the door.


Tickets can be purchased by phoning:
Tim Tomas at 248-620-6445 or 248-733-5002. 
or
By Email: [email protected]
or
By mail: Tim Tomas
9980 Trotter Lane
Clarkston, MI. 48348

Additional information can be found at this link: http://www.ruffedgrousesociety.org/pdf/FlintMI08.pdf or by contacting through this board 2ESRGR8(Scott Grush), PahtridgeHunter(Jay Pocsiak), Shotgun Kennel (Tim L.), or Vizsla Hunt Dog (Jeff Malone).

Come on out for an evening of fun and laughs, the grouse thank you.


----------

